# Empfehlung Kapselrolle



## Marco 82 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle Kapselrollen-Fans und auch an alle anderen,

Ich plane für die kommende Saison meine Bolo mit einer Kapselrolle zu bestücken, ich verspreche mir davon weniger/keine Perücken und stressfreieres angeln, sprich mehr Aufmerksamkeit für Pose und weniger Konzentration auf die Schnurfreigabe.
Ich angle vorwiegend im Fluss auf kurze Distanz (bis 15m), lasse die Montage also treiben und verzögere dabei die Drift. Bisher habe ich eine Stationärrolle benutzt und zur Schnurfreigabe entweder rückwärts gekurbelt oder bei offenem Bügel die Schnurfreigabe mit den Fingern kontrolliert - allerdings hatte ich dabei regelmäßig Schnurgewurschtel und die Schnurabgabe im richtigen Maße bei gleichzeitiger Kontrolle der Drift mit der Rute gestalltete sich doch recht umständlich.

Ich überlege, ob eine Kapselrolle die Sache nicht vereinfachen könnte, allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung mit diesem Rollentyp und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn jemand über seine  Erfahrung mit diesen Rollen an der Bolo berichten würde.

Hier mal ein Link mit einer Auswahl verschiedener Modelle, vielleicht kann jemand eine empfehlen:

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/index.php?cName=Rollen-Kapselrollen


----------



## Tricast (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Wenn Kapselrolle dann die Abu 706. Selber haben wir noch die alten Crak-Rollen. Aber warum eine Kapselrolle? Nach meiner Meinung bietet sie keine Vorteile gegenüber einer Stationärrolle. Die Schnur läuft auch in Klängen ab. Wenn, dann würde ich es mal mit einer Pin versuchen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## canis777 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Es geht nur diese :super:   ABU GARCIA Abumatic Premier 706 oder  mal bei Ebay schauen nach einer ABU 506 M 
Ich fisch auf meinen Bolos auch nur Kapsel und zwar Abu 506 und DAM Fangmaschine bin mit beiden bestens zufrieden.


----------



## canis777 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

sowas meine ich die sind unverwüstlich und diese scheint wenig gefischt

http://cgi.ebay.de/ABU-506-Kapselro...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item4cf4ef63da

eine fast neue 505 ist auch schon der Hit:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ABU-Kapselrolle-...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item564267905d


----------



## Marco 82 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Hallo Heinz,

ich dachte, der Vorteil besteht darin den Schnurabzug über diesen "Hebel" oder "Knopf" regulieren zu können, das ganze einhändig und ohne die Gefahr eines Tüddels.
Bei der Stationärrolle nervt mich vorallem die Perückenbildung, die ist beim rückwertskurbeln fast nicht zu vermeiden, genauso beim geöffneten Bügel.
Ich habe gelesen, bei Kapselrollen sei ein Tüddel nahezu ausgeschlossen, ob´s stimmt weiß ich nicht, wäre für mich aber ein klarer Vorteil.

Das die Schnur nicht ganz ohne Widerstand abläuft würde mich nicht stören, die Strömung ist recht stark (Elbe).

Die Centerpin erscheint mir recht exotisch und auch bei diesem Rollentyp bräuchte ich eine (bezahlbare) Empfehlung.

Interessant wäre noch zu wissen, ob der Rollenfuß der Abu 706 in den Klapphalter der Bolo passt, für einige meiner Rollen ist er zu klein. Die Maße wären interessant.

Danke erstmal

Gruß Marco


----------



## Andal (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Hallo Marco,

deine Vorstellungen entsprechen der Realität. Wenn du bis morgen Nachmittag warten kannst, dann messe ich die die Premier und die Quick CTE 135 mal aus. Letztere würde ich empfehlen.


----------



## Marco 82 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Hallo Canis,

danke für deine Erfahrungsbericht, bei soeinem ebay Schnäppchen kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.
Die 506 sieht auch nach einer Metallrolle aus , ich bin "Plastik-Rollen"  gegenüber etwas mistrauisch und die aktuellen Rollen scheinen allesamt einen hohen Plastik-Anteil zu haben   .
Kannst du etwas zur Bremsleistung der von dir genannten Rollen sagen, am beste wäre ein Vergleich zu einer Stationärolle.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Marco 82 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Hallo Andal, 

Das ist super, klar kann ich warten, das eilt nicht.

Gruß Marco


----------



## canis777 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Die 506 und die 505 sind Metallrollen ich fische sie schon Jahrzehnte ohne Probleme habe 4 Stück davon.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Lenzibald (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Servus.
Hatte mal eine von Daiwa und auch die Abu. Habs verkauft und würde mir nie wieder eine Kaufen. Dort wo die Schnur über die Kante der Schnurfangglocke läuft gibts irgendwann mal eingeschliffene Stellen vor allem wenn man mit ganz feiner Geflochtener fischt.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Dunraven (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Naja aber für geflochtene sind die auch nicht ausgelegt. Das Problem hat man ja auch mit Ruten und anderen Rollen die nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, und das sind eben die wenigsten Klassiker. Und wer fischt schon mit geflochtener an der Bolo.


----------



## Marco 82 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Also ich fische auch ausschließlich Mono, jedenfalls bei dieser Angelmethode. Die Kapsel, bzw. die Schnurfangglocke sollte allerdings schon aus Metall bestehen, ein Modell mit Plastikkapsel bei dem die Schnur aufrauen könnte, würde ich mir nicht kaufen.

Übrigens der Klapphalter an meiner Bolo hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 15 mm, ist ziemlich schmal.
Wenn jemand eine Kapselrolle hat die er mir empfehlen würde und besitzt, wäre es schön wenn er den Durchmesser vom Rollenfuß mal nachmessen könnte und ihn hier posten würde.
Das würde mir einen Fehlkauf ersparen, denn was nützt mir die schönste Rolle, wenn sie nicht in den Rollenhalter passt.
Und feilen, schleifen oder flexen wollte ich eigentlich nicht.

Nochmals meinen Dank an alle, die sich am Tröt beteiligt haben.

Gruß Marco


----------



## canis777 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

die passt schon, hatte noch keinen Rh wo sie nicht reinpasste.


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Da dein Rollenhalter ja eine Weite von 15 mm hat, passen sowohl die Abu Premier 704, als auch die Quick CTE135; habs eben nachgemessen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*



Andal schrieb:


> Da dein Rollenhalter ja eine Weite von 15 mm hat, passen sowohl die Abu Premier 704, als auch die Quick CTE135; habs eben nachgemessen.



Das hätte mich jetzt auch gewundert, wenn es anders gewesen wäre.
Ansonsten würde ich darauf achten, dass die Kapselrolle deiner Wahl, die genannte DAM Quick CTE135 ("Fangmaschine") oder Abu Premier 704, 706 wird, zumindest aber eine Rolle, die den gleichen Grundaufbau hat.
Damit meine ich im Speziellen den Bereich Schnurfangglocke.
Eine Kapselrollen, bei der die Schnur, beim Werfen, von der kleinen Rollenspule hüpfen muss, um sich dann wenige Zentimeter vom Spulenrand entfernt, durch so eine Miniloch in einer hochglanzpolierten Schnurfangglocke zwängen zu müssen, würde ich nicht kaufen.#d Damit meine ich solche wie z.B. diese:
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...GARCIAAbumatic276Ui&cName=Rollen-Kapselrollen|uhoh:


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Für die Abu sprich die sog. Synchro-Funktion. Gibt der Fisch zwischendurch Gas, genügt es die Kurbel kurz rückwärts zu drehen und schon reduziert sich die Bremsleistung um etwa ein Viertel. Kurbelt man dann normal weiter, hat man wieder seine Grundeinstellung. Sehr von Vorteil, wenn es mit kurzer Leine unter der Rute zur Sache geht und man feine Vorfächer fischt.

Für die CTE spricht, dass es mit ihr zu 99,99% keine Schnurschlaufen gibt. Auch dann nicht, wenn man lockere Schnur aufnimmt. Eine winzige Filzkante an der Spule, die keinerlei Einfluß auf den Ablauf der Schnur hat, verhindert das zuverläßig. Außerdem hat sie einen größeren Spulen-/Glockendurchmesser, was den Ablauf der Schnur zusätzlich begünstigt.

Fürs bewegliche Angeln am Fluss mit der Avon-, oder Ledgerrute gibt es keinen besseren Rollentyp, wenn man mal von der Pin absieht, mit der man aber auch erst sehr mühsam das Werfen lernen muss.

Außerdem sind die Fangmaschinen einen gute Geldanlage, sie werden zusehends teurer gehandelt!


----------



## Marco 82 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Danke Andal fürs nachmessen, momentan konnte ich leider keine CTE 135 finden, aber früher oder später wird schonmal eine bei ebay auftauchen.
Die Premier 706 haut preislich ganzschön rein, aber ich denke doch, dass sich die Investition lohnen würde, da ich auch in englischen Foren viel Lob über diese Rolle lesen konnte - zudem gibts im Gegensatz zu den Oldtimern noch den Vorteil sie reparieren zu lassen oder umzutauschen, falls mal was defekt sein sollte.
Die Premier 704 macht sich rar, läuft aber gerade eine bei ebay, mal sehen, vieleicht wirds ja was.

Nochmals Danke für die Infos

Gruß Marco


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*



Andal schrieb:


> Für die Abu sprich die sog. Synchro-Funktion. Gibt der Fisch zwischendurch Gas, genügt es die Kurbel kurz rückwärts zu drehen und schon reduziert sich die Bremsleistung um etwa ein Viertel. Kurbelt man dann normal weiter, hat man wieder seine Grundeinstellung. Sehr von Vorteil, wenn es mit kurzer Leine unter der Rute zur Sache geht und man feine Vorfächer fischt.
> 
> Für die CTE spricht, dass es mit ihr zu 99,99% keine Schnurschlaufen gibt. Auch dann nicht, wenn man lockere Schnur aufnimmt. Eine winzige Filzkante an der Spule, die keinerlei Einfluß auf den Ablauf der Schnur hat, verhindert das zuverläßig. *Außerdem hat sie einen größeren Spulen-/Glockendurchmesser, was den Ablauf der Schnur zusätzlich begünstigt.*
> 
> ...



Das ist es eben!#6


----------



## Marco 82 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Empfehlung Kapselrolle*

Gestern erreichte mich ein Päckchen..., drinnen war eine Abu 1044, mein erster Eindruck:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Rolle wird nicht mehr hergestellt und durfte wohl aus den späten 80ern, oder frühen 90ern stammen, wird aber häufig auf ebay.uk angeboten und ist in neuwertigem Zustand um die 30 GBP zu haben.

Hier ein kurzer Bericht:

Die Rolle ist sehr kompakt, aber für ihre Größe unglaublich schwer, außerdem hochwertig verarbeitet und obendrein auch noch hübsch anzusehen.
Die Getriebeüberstzung des "Highgear" beträgt 3,9:1, das Getriebe läuft sauber, ist jedoch mangels Kugellager etwas "schwergängig" und nicht völlig Geräuscharm (leises surren) , stört aber nicht weiter. 
Die Bremse macht (im Trockentest) einen guten Eindruck, das gleiche gilt für die Schnurverlegung, weiterhin verfügt die Rolle über eine zuschaltbare Rücklaufsperre, rückwärtskurbeln zur Schnurfreigabe ist also möglich (im Gegensatz zur 5er Serie).
Die mir bis dahin völlig unbekannte Syncro-Brems-Funktion erscheint mir gewöhnungsbedürftig und kann im Trockentest nicht wirklich bewertet werden (die Funktionsweise hat Andal ja schon erklärt).
Es stehen 2 Spulen zur Verfügung, eine Tiefe (Alu) und eine flache Matchspule (Plaste).
An den Rändern der Spulen befindet sich eine Nut, in der das sogennante "Chennile" befestigt ist, dabei handelt es sich um einen Draht, der mit Kunststofffasern umflochten ist, sieht aus wie eine Mini-Flaschenbürste, dieser verhindert das die Schnur über die Spule springt und kann bei Verschleiß ausgetauscht werden.
Die Schnurfangglocke ist aus Metall und besitzt eine polierte Edelstahlkante, Schnurabrieb durfte also kein Thema sein, außerdem bestitzt sie die von Senstivfischer angesprochene und für wichtig erachtete "offene Form" und nicht die mit dem "Guckloch".

vorläufiges Fazit: die Abu 1044 hat mich mit ihrer simplen, aber funktionalen, gut durchdachten Technik beeindrukt und wirkt auf mich unzerstörbar und keineswegs veraltet.
Das Einzige was ich für nicht ganz optimal halte, ist die geringe Übersetzung im Verbund mit einem sehr kurzen Kurbelarm, was beim Einsatz im Nahbereich jedoch nicht weiter stören dürfte.

Solbald ich die Möglichkeit habe einen Praxistest zu machen, werde ich das tun und darüber berrichten. Derzeit führt die Elbe Hochwasser und das Wetter ist be******en, daher wirds noch eine Weile dauern bis ich ans Wasser komme.

Bis dahin alles Gute.

Marco


----------

